# Minot Retriever Club



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Anybody here a member? Tried looking for a web site and some contact info but haven't found anything yet. Much appreciated if anybody can pass some info along.

Is there any retriever club in Bismarck/Mandan area? or like minded individuals interested in together a few times this summer and training the pups?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

TB,

I'm not a member, but found this info through Google...They seem to be hosting an event in Mid-August...

Mike

Minot Retriever Club 
Club Grounds 2 1/2 miles NW of Burlington ND US Hwy # 22 & 52 
George Malaktaris 
20 62nd Street SW 
Minot ND 58701-3023 
701-838-4191


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

There is also a Test during the second weekend in July I believe. Get on the AKC website and search for the club that way.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

George M. would be the guy to call. He was just up here judging and competing w/ some members.


----------

